# Gaming PC for 30k



## akhilc47 (Jul 8, 2013)

I want to setup a gaming PC for younger brother. I don't want to spend too much on this because anyway I am not staying at home and he doesn't play that much. Still I may upgrade this PC after a year or so because I'll be back at home around that time. So I think parts such as proc and mobo should be good. I can add a good graphics card later. Budget is tight 30k including monitor.



1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans:
FIFA 13 and some recent games at lowest settings(don't want to spend on GPU right now. I'll upgrade later). 
HD movies. And less intensive day to day stuffs.


2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: 30k may be 2k more. 

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: Not at the moment. 

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: Windows 7

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: 500gb is K.

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: 19"

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: I've speakers. Except that I need everything.

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: within two weeks.

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: It'll be done by an assembler as I'm out of station. In fact I've to ask him about availability of components that you're going to suggest me.

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: I live in kerala. Components will be bought and assembled by a shop guy.

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: I would like mobo and proc to be somewhat good as I said earlier.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 8, 2013)

FX 6300 (7300)
Asus M5A97 R2.0 (6200)
Kingston HyperX Blu 4 GB (2000)
WD Blue 500 GB (2900)
Antec VP450P (2600)
Dell IN2030 (6300)
NZXT Gamma (2500)
Zotac GT630 (4200)

total: 34k


----------



## akhilc47 (Jul 8, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> total: 34k



Thank you very much for such a fast reply.

What kind of performance can I expect from this PC? I can see you haven't put much into GPU as I requested the same. Still my brother is kinda fifa addict and might play some other games (at lowest settings of course). So can he do that in this PC? I will upgrade this only after a year so he should be able to play till then.


----------



## Cilus (Jul 8, 2013)

Then extend a bit and get the HD 6670 1 GB GDDR5 @ 5.4K. It can take care of most of the games at low settings, even the latest one. Regarding performance, you can expect far better multi-tasking and multi-threaded performance than any Intel counterpart at your budget. FX-6300 is a 6 Core Processor and you can expect performance similar to Intel i5 2300.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 8, 2013)

akhilc47 said:


> Thank you very much for such a fast reply.
> 
> What kind of performance can I expect from this PC? I can see you haven't put much into GPU as I requested the same. Still my brother is kinda fifa addict and might play some other games (at lowest settings of course). So can he do that in this PC? I will upgrade this only after a year so he should be able to play till then.



You can easily run games at low settings on GT630. i run FIFA 13 on i3 2100 without GPU at 1280x720 at 2xMSAA and high settings its butter smooth.


----------



## akhilc47 (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks again but the prices are much higher in flipkart than what you mentioned. Can you provide me link for this price?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 8, 2013)

akhilc47 said:


> Thanks again but the prices are much higher in flipkart than what you mentioned. Can you provide me link for this price?



Don't buy from FK. PC components are generally overpriced at FK. Take a look at mdcomouters.in. HDD and RAM is cheap at FK though.


----------



## akhilc47 (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks again I checked mdcomputers.in but proc is at 7600 and mobo at 7300 !! Can you suggest me some other sites?

Well case is available for less than 2500.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 8, 2013)

akhilc47 said:


> Thanks again I checked mdcomputers.in but proc is at 7600 and mobo at 7300 !! Can you suggest me some other sites?
> 
> Well case is available for less than 2500.



7600 is okay. And I think you checked Asus M5A97 *EVO* R2.0. non evo costs ~6200 and evo costs around 7300.


----------



## akhilc47 (Jul 8, 2013)

Could you please check this link: Search
EVO they're charging at over 8k!!


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 8, 2013)

akhilc47 said:


> Could you please check this link: Search
> EVO they're charging at over 8k!!



Sorry, my mistake. I didn't check the updated prices. yes non evo is selling for 7.2k


----------



## akhilc47 (Jul 8, 2013)

Is there any other alternative to this config? I mean with i3 possibly? Local shops doesn't have this processor and I would prefer to buy it locally so that any future issues they'll take care of. So if possible please give a intel alternative.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 8, 2013)

akhilc47 said:


> Is there any other alternative to this config? I mean with i3 possibly? Local shops doesn't have this processor and I would prefer to buy it locally so that any future issues they'll take care of. So if possible please give a intel alternative.



i3 is weaker than Fx 6300. And if you buy locally, even they'll send it the company for repair. in that case, you won't even know the actual status of the product. buy online and if you have any issues, just RMA it.


----------



## akhilc47 (Jul 8, 2013)

One more thing if I buy fx 6300 and I add a good GPU later can I play new games like bf4 at good settings?


----------



## Cilus (Jul 8, 2013)

Yes you can. BTW, smcinternational.in is a good site to buy products. Currently the site is down for maintenance. So wait a few days for it running again. On that site FX-6300 was available @ 7.3K.


----------



## akhilc47 (Jul 8, 2013)

The PSU you suggested is only 450W. Will that be enough? Also I need a UPS. I just want 30 minutes or less backup so as I can finish whatever I'm doing when the power goes.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 9, 2013)

akhilc47 said:


> The PSU you suggested is only 450W. Will that be enough? Also I need a UPS. I just want 30 minutes or less backup so as I can finish whatever I'm doing when the power goes.



Yes, a 450 W PSU will be enough. For UPS, get APC 1.1 kVA UPS.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jul 9, 2013)

APC 600VA will do with that config.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 10, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> APC 600VA will do with that config.



I doubt that. APC 600VS has 360W capacity, and the config is gonna consume more than that.


----------



## akhilc47 (Jul 10, 2013)

Woah APC 1.1kva is priced at above 5k. It's going way above my budget. Maybe I'll settle with a local one 
I know it's bad but what option do I have!?


----------



## Cilus (Jul 10, 2013)

Then opt for Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3 Motherboard which in technical terms as good as the Asus motherboard. It is available around 6.6K in Smcinternational.in. Currently their site is under maintenance but you can call them and verify it.


----------



## akhilc47 (Jul 12, 2013)

I got some more money so I'll go with APC 1.1kva. What about optical drive? Will anything suffice? Or do you have any suggestions? I don't want anything fancy because I only use it for installing windows and occasionally for watching HD DVDs.
As I said I got some more money so may be I can buy the next best option to GT630. Or is it better to stay with this and buy a mid-range card next year(like a 15k card or something like that)? Also would it be better if I go with AMD GPU? I heard AMD CPU+GPU and Intel+Nvidia will work better? Maybe its wrong,anyway waiting for your reply on these things. 
Thanks for the support guys


----------



## Cilus (Jul 12, 2013)

Whatever you have heard regarding all those intel, amd and nvidia stuff, they are wrong.
And for optical drive, get the Asus one. For graphics card, you need one for now as AMD FX series processors and 900 series motherboards don't come with integrated graphics.


----------



## akhilc47 (Jul 12, 2013)

K I'll buy asus one. But what's the next better graphics card to GT630( Nvidia or amd whatever)? I could afford a little more maybe.


----------



## Cilus (Jul 12, 2013)

HD 6670 1 GB GDDR5 at 5.6k


----------



## akhilc47 (Jul 12, 2013)

Will I have to get a better PSU for this gpu? Is it better to buy a mobo having built in graphics? just in case gpu fails I should still be able to use the pc.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 12, 2013)

akhilc47 said:


> Will I have to get a better PSU for this gpu? Is it better to buy a mobo having built in graphics? just in case gpu fails I should still be able to use the pc.



FX 6300 does not have integrated graphics. If you can spend some more, get Seasonic S12II 430W of S12II 500W instead as they are much better and you'll not need to change the PSU when you buy a better graphic card.


----------



## akhilc47 (Jul 13, 2013)

Sorry for asking so many silly questions. So far I've finalized these things
*proc* = FX 6300 AMD PROCESSOR FX 6300 BLACK EDITION
*mobo* = asus m5a97 r2.0 ASUS M5A97 R2.0 AM3+ AMD 970 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard with UEFI BIOS
*cabinet* = NZXT gamma NZXT CABINET GAMMA

For PSU which of these would you prefer? corsair = CORSAIR Builder Series CX600 V2 600W ATX12V v2.3 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Power Supply or seasonic = SeaSonic S12II 520 Bronze 520W ATX12V V2.3 / EPS 12V V2.91 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply
These could handle any mid range gpu right?

And do I really have to spend 5.5k on ups? I just need 10 minutes or so that I can save everything and shut down. Will APC 600va suffice?

How about this HDD *www.flipkart.com/seagate-barracuda-500-gb-desktop-internal-hard-drive-st500dm002/p/itmd4kwhyxz3mqwh?pid=IHDD4KWHWQGNZSBM&ref=2421827b-3446-4a85-bfaa-4d32537490e5? I couldn't find any hdd below 3000 with 500gb capacity.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 13, 2013)

akhilc47 said:


> Sorry for asking so many silly questions. So far I've finalized these things
> *proc* = FX 6300 AMD PROCESSOR FX 6300 BLACK EDITION
> *mobo* = asus m5a97 r2.0 ASUS M5A97 R2.0 AM3+ AMD 970 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard with UEFI BIOS
> *cabinet* = NZXT gamma NZXT CABINET GAMMA
> ...



> For psu, go with Seasonic S12II 520W.

> For UPS, its not about backup time, its about how much power can the UPS deliever. APC 600VA UPS is rated at 360W max power and your PC will probably be close or above this. What I would suggest is to buy the PC, try it in one your friend's APC ups and then decide.


----------



## akhilc47 (Jul 13, 2013)

But the corsair has 600w! Wouldn't it be better when I purchase a better GPU and it's cheaper too!!

Please see that HDD too...
Thanks for helping man.


----------



## Cilus (Jul 13, 2013)

You don't need that big PSU for your rig. In fact a 450W PSU is sufficient for your rig. And the Seasonic S12II 520 is more than enough for your rig.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 13, 2013)

akhilc47 said:


> But the corsair has 600w! Wouldn't it be better when I purchase a better GPU and it's cheaper too!!
> 
> Please see that HDD too...
> Thanks for helping man.



> Its not about wattage. And 520 W is perfectly enough even for overclocked FX 8350 and HD7970. above that is a complete waste. Use this calculator to get the recommended psu wattage: eXtreme Power Supply Calculator

> The prices have increased again. FK is having the cheapest 500 GB HDD at 3200. i would suggest to set Seagate Barracuda 1TB instead available for 3962 at FK before the prices increases furthur. For 600 more you are getting 2x capacity.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jul 13, 2013)

basically any psu which is more than the total wattage and can deliver 20amps+ on +12v rails is a good buy for a single card setup. The other way you can do it is to add peak wattage of individual components at stress and make sure ur psu can deliver. Ex : cx 430 v2 is rated @ 430w. However it can deliver 520w peak. and constant 20amps + on +12v rail .. so its a good buy for a i5 4xxx + gtx 650 ti boost. and its cheap too, @ 2.3k


----------



## akhilc47 (Jul 13, 2013)

Generally which one is better asus,powercolor,XFX,sapphire etc.? which one should I choose Asus AMD/ATI HD 6670 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card vs Sapphire AMD/ATI Radeon HD 6670 1GB DDR5 Graphics Card: Compare Graphics Cards: Flipkart.com

Is there something wrong with this GPU. MDcomputers are giving it for just 5.1k!!*mdcomputers.in/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=1312
even 6670 is priced at 5.7k

Ok I read some reviews and it seems that seasonic is very highly rated by everyone. It's fixed then I'll go with it. Thanks for the suggestion. Now it's GPU.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 13, 2013)

akhilc47 said:


> Generally which one is better asus,powercolor,XFX,sapphire etc.? which one should I choose Asus AMD/ATI HD 6670 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card vs Sapphire AMD/ATI Radeon HD 6670 1GB DDR5 Graphics Card: Compare Graphics Cards: Flipkart.com  Is there something wrong with this GPU. MDcomputers are giving it for just 5.1k!!POWERCOLOR GRAPHICS CARD HD6770 1GB DDR5 128BIT even 6670 is priced at 5.7k  Ok I read some reviews and it seems that seasonic is very highly rated by everyone. It's fixed then I'll go with it. Thanks for the suggestion. Now it's GPU.


  > Seasonic's PSU are very good.  > For graphic card, Asus' has good cooler and built, Zotac has 5 years warranty and Sapphire's vapourX cooler is great. I would suggest to go with the one whose service center is in your city.


----------



## akhilc47 (Jul 13, 2013)

Budget is really tight now. Will this UPS be adequate-  APC Back UPS 700VA ? Also I will buy antec vp450 only


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jul 13, 2013)

akhilc47 said:


> Budget is really tight now. Will this UPS be adequate-  APC Back UPS 700VA ? Also I will buy antec vp450 only



stay away from vp450, u get dual rails but only 18A. Its better to get cx 430 v2. its 20+ gauranteed.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 13, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> stay away from vp450, u get dual rails but only 18A. Its better to get cx 430 v2. its 20+ gauranteed.



Antec VP450 Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets

Corsair CX430 V2 Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets

Read thru reviews carefully.. 
see wat ur posting..
Antec one is better & CX430v2 is getting a lot RMA cases as on date..

@akhilc47 : Get Antec VP450 / seasonic SS400ES / Seasonic SS400BT PSU - Seasonic: Flipkart.com


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jul 14, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> Antec VP450 Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets
> 
> Corsair CX430 V2 Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets
> 
> ...



look what you are posting, its not even 20A

*wccftech.com/images/reviews/hardware/Power%20Supplies/Antec-450WPSU/4.JPG

who said that?


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 14, 2013)

Antec VP450.
*i.imgur.com/uGZ8MI2.jpg

Corsair CX 430v2 
*i.imgur.com/mjzHQZd.jpg


I requested you to read thru articles b4 posting but it seems u don't get english


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jul 14, 2013)

*www.jonnyguru.com/modules/NDReviews/images/CorsairCX430V2/DSCF3565.JPG

*www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=239

watch your tone and cockiness *i dont get english. I read english  *

**www.newegg.com/Product/Product.as...cm_sp=&AID=10440897&PID=3332167&SID=u00000687

The Antec VP450 delivers 450 Watts of reliable and continuous power, *with dual +12V @18A* output rails to ensure greater system stability.

it seems you are here to troll. If you run your psu at overload settings its gonna get fried faster than  an egg cooking in 100 degree Celsius oil . 

so stop posting bullshit about what you dont know, and eat cereal  which is to your right? or ri8?


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 14, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> The Antec VP450 delivers 450 Watts of reliable and continuous power, *with dual +12V @18A* output rails to ensure *greater system stability*.
> 
> it seems you are here to troll. If you run your psu at overload settings its gonna get fried faster than  an egg *cooking in 100 degree Celsius oil* .
> 
> so *stop posting bullshit* about what you dont know, and eat cereal  which is to your right? or ri8?



I give up u r right...
Sorry & I may delete my post if u say so.



Spoiler



U yourself say dual rail is for stability & then disagree wid ur own statement.

Mind ur lang.. nobody is here 2 troll

Check temps on overload tests : they didn't cross 50C

All-in-all CX430v2 isn't good as it used 2 be cause more people are reporting cases of RMA..


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jul 14, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the text is from newegg. you are trolling. point in case? overload test means when circuit starts tripping, the egg frying was a metaphoric example.

where are these rma cases coming from?


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 14, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> overload test means when circuit starts tripping


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jul 14, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


>







> Overload protection[edit]
> 
> Power supplies often have protection from short circuit or overload that could damage the supply or cause a fire. Fuses and circuit breakers are two commonly used mechanisms for overload protection.[6]
> A fuse contains a short piece of wire which melts if too much current flows. This effectively disconnects the power supply from its load, and the equipment stops working until the problem that caused the overload is identified and the fuse is replaced. Some power supplies use a very thin wire link soldered in place as a fuse. Fuses in power supply units may be replaceable by the end user, but fuses in consumer equipment may require tools to access and change.
> ...





> What is trip unit (circuit breaker)? - Definition from WhatIs.com



better stop eating cereal and start using the internet

*www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Antec-VP450-Power-Supply-Review/1487/9



> we couldnt pull more, than shown in the table below, or the power supply would shut down. Indicating that all its circuit protections are working well.



stop derailing the thread with useless info and one line answers.


----------



## Cilus (Jul 14, 2013)

But the ANTEC one can deliver 432W of power to its dual Volt rail and I didn't get it why I have to consider 18A current which is coming from one of its one 12V Rail. GPU and other components can fetch power from both the rails simultaneously.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jul 14, 2013)

Cilus said:


> But the ANTEC one can deliver 432W of power to its dual Volt rail and I didn't get it why I have to consider 18A current which is coming from one of its one 12V Rail. GPU and other components can fetch power from both the rails simultaneously.



any decent gpu requires minimum 20amps on +12v rail.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 14, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> any decent gpu requires minimum 20amps on +12v rail.



12V*20A=240W

AFAIK even HD7950 has tdp of 200w


----------



## ico (Jul 14, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> look what you are posting, its not even 20A
> 
> who said that?


Underrated unit. Overload tests prove it. A company could even label it as a 500w unit.

There was a time when Corsair used to underrate their units as well. If CX430v2 was rated like the old VX450 was, CX430v2 will be called CX390v2 or something.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 14, 2013)

Guys @ anandtech posted this 
AnandTech | AMD Radeon HD 7950 Review Feat. Sapphire & XFX: Sewing Up The High-End Market
i73960X+ HD 7950 grade cards..

An HD 7950 system drawed power of 364W atmost so theoretically it can b used on a 450W system..
AnandTech | AMD Radeon HD 7950 Review Feat. Sapphire & XFX: Sewing Up The High-End Market


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jul 14, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> 12V*20A=240W
> 
> AFAIK even HD7950 has tdp of 200w



lol check the rail power requirement for 7950 .. 25A



Chaitanya said:


> Guys @ anandtech posted this
> AnandTech | AMD Radeon HD 7950 Review Feat. Sapphire & XFX: Sewing Up The High-End Market
> i73960X+ HD 7950 grade cards..
> 
> ...



yes there are 450w psu from rosewill with 40+ on 12v rails those kind of psus cost 6k+ and not easily available here. You can definitely run that.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 14, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> yes there are 450w psu from rosewill with 40+ on 12v rails those kind of psus cost 6k+ and not easily available here. You can definitely run that.








40A*12V=480W

How d heck can it be a 450W PSU??


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jul 14, 2013)

ico said:


> Underrated unit. Overload tests prove it. A company could even label it as a 500w unit.
> 
> There was a time when Corsair used to underrate their units as well. If CX430v2 was rated like the old VX450 was, CX430v2 will be called CX390v2 or something.



underrated agreed, but its only delivering 18amps on the rail. even a gtx 650 requires 20.



Chaitanya said:


> 40A*12V=480W
> 
> How d heck can it be a 450W PSU??





*www.rosewill.com/products/2286/ProductDetail_Specifications.htm

underrated...


----------



## ico (Jul 14, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> underrated agreed, but its only delivering 18amps on the rail. even a gtx 650 requires 20.


It's not delivering 18A. Labelled 18A but delivering more than it. Infact delivering (properly) more than what CX430v2 does before OCP kicks in.

GTX 650 Ti does not 'require 20A'. Infact less than it. That GPU hardly takes in 100w. ~85w would be my random guess. Divide by 12V, you get the actual A rating for only the card.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 14, 2013)

My last post here..
*i.imgur.com/htqioA1.jpg


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jul 14, 2013)

ico said:


> It's not delivering 18A. Labelled 18A but delivering more than it. Infact delivering (properly) more than what CX430v2 does before OCP kicks in.
> 
> GTX 650 Ti does not 'require 20A'. Infact less than it. That GPU hardly takes in 100w. ~85w would be my random guess. Divide by 12V, you get the actual A rating for only the card.



*forum-en.msi.com/faq/article/printer/power-requirements-for-graphics-cards


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 15, 2013)

i did some googling and found out nice articles which i will like to share.

Single Rail vs. Multi Rail *Explained*
*forums.hardwaresecrets.com/multi-rail-single/3558
PSU "amps" Myth

quotes of authors of these articles -



			
				Gabriel Torres said:
			
		

> To make a long story short, "rails" are group of wires with an independent over current protection (OCP) circuit





			
				Phaedrus2129 said:
			
		

> Multiple rail: each trace is monitored separately, so if, say, one trace goes over 25A the power supply will shut down.
> 
> Single rail: all traces are monitored all together, so if the total current going through the +12V outputs goes over, say, 60A, the power supply will shut down. Alternatively, no OCP may be present at all on the +12V rail.





			
				Phaedrus2129 said:
			
		

> So final verdict? Single rail or multi rail? Well, with low-wattage units it doesn't matter. OCP on a single rail is useful up to about 40A or thereabouts, which is where most 550W power supplies fall. So with 550W and under power supplies, it's a moot point. However, with high wattage units, >45A on the +12V (650W and higher) picking a multi-rail unit will provide you with an extra layer of protection. It isn't essential, and it has no impact on the power supply's performance. However, it does provide an extra layer of safety in case you get a short circuit. And I would consider it a must for >1000W power supplies; [H] recently tested the single rail Corsair AX1200, but they had an accidental short circuit, and since the PSU's OCP is set for over 100A, the short overloaded and destroyed most of their testing equipment. So there is a danger with single rail units over 1000W.



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




NoasArcAngel said:


> any decent gpu requires minimum 20amps on +12v rail.



the antec VP450P does not have only 18 amps on its 12v output. see this figure for example. 


Spoiler



*wccftech.com/images/reviews/hardware/Power%20Supplies/Antec-450WPSU/4.JPG



total 12v1, 12v2 max load = 360w. this means 360/12 = 30 amps.
and u cant simply add 18+18 = 36 in case of multiple rail psu. u will need total power rating in this case.

so antec VP450P is absolutely fine psu. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
also


			
				Phaedrus2129 said:
			
		

> If the total +12V capacity is less than 80% of the power supply's total wattage rating then it should be considered to have a lower wattage than what it is labeled as. So you take the total +12V capacity and divide by 80% (0.80) and that's the "real" wattage with regards to modern systems. So if you have a 500W power supply with 350W on the +12V rail then it should be considered to be a 430W power supply, since 350/0.8 = 437.5 (feel free to round up or down a bit; try to stay within 10W).
> 
> Having a +12V current rating that makes up more than 80% of the PSU's wattage rating does not make it a higher wattage power supply. This is because the wattage will usually be limited by some other component (usually the primary side parts) than the rectifiers that produce +12V current


----------



## akhilc47 (Jul 15, 2013)

Well this is lot of discussion and I don't know what these ampere ratings on 12v or whatever you guys are arguing. My brother has agreed to pay me more(sorry about these budget fluctuations but it's complicated and believe me I'm getting headaches because of this purchase). I decided to go with seasonic s12II 520w and APC 1.1kva. I know it's more than what is needed right now but I will surely add a good GPU later on and I don't wanna get a new PSU at that time. So far I've purchased these things from MDcomputers
1. NZXT Gamma
2. FX 6300
3. Corsair Vengeance 4GB
4. Dell 20"
5. GT 630 DDR5


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 15, 2013)

akhilc47 said:


> Well this is lot of discussion and I don't know what these ampere ratings on 12v or whatever you guys are arguing. My brother has agreed to pay me more(sorry about these budget fluctuations but it's complicated and believe me I'm getting headaches because of this purchase). I decided to go with seasonic s12II 520w and APC 1.1kva. I know it's more than what is needed right now but I will surely add a good GPU later on and I don't wanna get a new PSU at that time. So far I've purchased these things from MDcomputers
> 1. NZXT Gamma
> 2. FX 6300
> 3. Corsair Vengeance 4GB
> ...



> Seasonic S12II 520W is great.


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Jul 15, 2013)

Lol you don't need a 520 watt psu for that rig even a 400W one would do.


----------



## ico (Jul 15, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> Power requirements for graphics cards


GTX 650 Ti takes in 100w (being lenient, it actually takes in 85w). 100w/12V = 8.333A and VP450P can deliver this easily. Rest of the components also have plenty of power available to them.

As far as the rating goes, collectively both 12V rails can deliver 30A (360w/12V = 30A) like Jaskanwar told you. However OCP kicks in if the current in one rail goes above 18A.

Where is the problem? The card isn't even drawing 20A * 12V = 240w. 

The reason why we have such lists is so that people buy a power supply enough to power other components. That said, that list is perhaps more suited for single rail PSUs.


----------



## akhilc47 (Jul 17, 2013)

I would like to add one or two fans to the case( NZXT case). I googled a bit about cooling fans and it seems one intake fan at the front bottom and one exhaust at the top would be a good idea. Do you have any suggestions? Don't want more than two fans. And what size should I choose? 120mm would be enough? I think my case support 140mm at the top. So I was thinking a 120mm for the front and a 140mm at the top. What do you guys think?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 17, 2013)

akhilc47 said:


> I would like to add one or two fans to the case( NZXT case). I googled a bit about cooling fans and it seems one intake fan at the front bottom and one exhaust at the top would be a good idea. Do you have any suggestions? Don't want more than two fans. And what size should I choose? 120mm would be enough? I think my case support 140mm at the top. So I was thinking a 120mm for the front and a 140mm at the top. What do you guys think?



Get at least 3 120 mm fans. only 1 120 mm fan is provided with the cabinet. Install 1 front, i side and 1 top fan too.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jul 17, 2013)

akhilc47 said:


> I would like to add one or two fans to the case( NZXT case). I googled a bit about cooling fans and it seems one intake fan at the front bottom and one exhaust at the top would be a good idea. Do you have any suggestions? Don't want more than two fans. And what size should I choose? 120mm would be enough? I think my case support 140mm at the top. So I was thinking a 120mm for the front and a 140mm at the top. What do you guys think?



you want to create a positive pressure to push air into the case. 1 case fan at the top and 1 top in the mid / bottom slot. You can also install a side intake fan if you want. 

dont have more than 4 fans in the case.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 17, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> *you want to create a positive pressure to push air into the case*. 1 case fan at the top and 1 top in the mid / bottom slot. You can also install a side intake fan if you want.
> 
> dont have more than 4 fans in the case.



Positive air pressure is not good for removing heat from the cabinet. It will easily create heat spots in the cabinet.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jul 17, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Positive air pressure is not good for removing heat from the cabinet. It will easily create heat spots in the cabinet.



i dont mean the term in that way.. what i mean to say is you need a push pull mechanism and add one intake and 1 exhaust. If you have a powerful gpu add a side fan. Thats it.

top slots should only be used when you are filling up the cabinet with fans so as to provide proper intake and exhaust from all ends.


----------



## akhilc47 (Jul 17, 2013)

Will there be headers(I mean powerpoints) for 3 fans in motherboard? Or do I have to take it from PSU using some adapters or something? Also which is a good brand for fans?


----------



## Cilus (Jul 17, 2013)

Most of the motherboard normally have three pin headers for connecting fans. If your chosen mobo doesn't have then get a Molex to 3 Pin converter. Each of them will be around 30 bucks.


----------



## akhilc47 (Jul 17, 2013)

I checked the details of the motherboard I ordered here M5A97 R2.0 - Motherboards - ASUS
And it is mentioned like this: "3 x Chassis Fan connector(s) (*4 -pin*) ". But how many pins will the fans have? Can I still use the connectors on mobo even if fan connectors are three pin?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 17, 2013)

akhilc47 said:


> I checked the details of the motherboard I ordered here M5A97 R2.0 - Motherboards - ASUS
> And it is mentioned like this: "3 x Chassis Fan connector(s) (*4 -pin*) ". But how many pins will the fans have? Can I still use the connectors on mobo even if fan connectors are three pin?



They are 3 pin. You can use 3 pin fans on both 3 pin connector and 4 pin connector and same is the case with 4 pin fans. In short, you can use either 3/4 pin fan in 3/4 pin connector.


----------



## ankush28 (Jul 17, 2013)

So what CX600 has more watts capacity but it is not good in performence and durability NO to CX series get seasonic s12 ll 520 any day
for HDD seach locally Toshiba and WD blue are available around 3k


----------



## akhilc47 (Jul 21, 2013)

Another question: I have ordered NZXT gamma and asus m5a97 r2.0 mobo. As you know mobo support usb 3.0 and case have only usb 2.0 ports(both on front and back?). So how am I going to be able to use usb 3.0? Especially I wanted usb 3.0 on front panel. Any solution?

PS:should I create new thread for further enquiries ?


----------



## Cilus (Jul 21, 2013)

In back of a cabinet, you don't have any integrated port, it is the place where motherboard's integrated ports will be placed.


----------



## akhilc47 (Jul 21, 2013)

Cilus said:


> In back of a cabinet, you don't have any integrated port, it is the place where motherboard's integrated ports will be placed.


Oh yeah... Dumb me there's no ports on the backside with case. But there's 2 usb 3.0 headers in the board, Can I use it somehow for the front panel? usb3 on front panel would be really nice.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 21, 2013)

akhilc47 said:


> Another question: I have ordered NZXT gamma and asus m5a97 r2.0 mobo. As you know mobo support usb 3.0 and case have only usb 2.0 ports(both on front and back?). So how am I going to be able to use usb 3.0? Especially I wanted usb 3.0 on front panel. Any solution?
> 
> PS:should I create new thread for further enquiries ?



There are front usb 3.0 ports available which fit in 5.25" space in front and connect to motherboard's USB 3.0 header. Try looking on ebay.


----------



## TheLetterD (Jul 21, 2013)

Get a good PSU (Corsair GS600) if you are planning to upgrade the GPU! Dont make the same mistake I made 
I got a PC for my brother too, and have similar plans to upgrade it with a better GPU later this year/next year so I got the AMD A10 5800K. Its an APU so the GPU is NOT separate, giving you a free PCIE slot for future upgrades!  This way you wont even need to get rid of your GT630 and can just upgrade to a better GPU.
And yes, the AMD A10 runs Fifa 13 flawlessly 

Edit: Oh no didnt see there were 2 more pages to the thread, not sure if you have already made your purchase, sorry


----------



## akhilc47 (Jul 22, 2013)

TheLetterD said:


> Get a good PSU (Corsair GS600) if you are planning to upgrade the GPU! Dont make the same mistake I made
> I got a PC for my brother too, and have similar plans to upgrade it with a better GPU later this year/next year so I got the AMD A10 5800K. Its an APU so the GPU is NOT separate, giving you a free PCIE slot for future upgrades!  This way you wont even need to get rid of your GT630 and can just upgrade to a better GPU.
> And yes, the AMD A10 runs Fifa 13 flawlessly
> 
> Edit: Oh no didnt see there were 2 more pages to the thread, not sure if you have already made your purchase, sorry



Yea.. already purchased half of the items including FX6300 and GT630. And I'll buy seasonic s12ii 520w PSU so that future upgrade wont be an issue. Anyway thanks for the reply mate.. really appreciate it.



harshilsharma63 said:


> There are front usb 3.0 ports available which fit in 5.25" space in front and connect to motherboard's USB 3.0 header. Try looking on ebay.


Wow. thanks for that. think I should buy that so as to make full use of usb3 headers.

Another question since "TheletterD" mentioned about getting rid of GT630. I've seen some people using low end cards for physx and good GPU as the main one. Can I do that too, supposing I'll buy a good GPU later? And does it have to be Nvidia card?


----------



## Cilus (Jul 23, 2013)

Ya, you can do that but the motherboard needs to have two PCI-E X16 slots. If you are going for nVidia for the main card then PhysX configuration is very easy, just configuring from nVidia control panel. But if you are with an AMD card, then the nVidia driver and the PhysX software needs to be modded using different Moding tools. Currently the tool is called Hybridiz. However, it is not a really efficient idea to get a dedicated PhysX card as only handful of games use them and future iterations of PhysX will run properly on CPU.


----------



## akhilc47 (Jul 24, 2013)

I am yet to purchase psu and ups but have already decided to get seasonic 520w and apc 1.1kva. I was reading some posts regarding power related stuffs and got another doubt. Here it goes, my psu has an active pfc(dont know what it is) so some people are saying it'll need a ups which can provide pure sine wave. and APC ups I'm looking to buy don't give that. So what the hell? I didn't knew there would be so much compatibility issues. The more I'm reading about a pc the more doubts I'm getting. For the first time in my life I'm spending over 5k for a ups and will it go in vain??


----------



## Coldbreeze16 (Jul 24, 2013)

Approximated sine wave output from the APC will be okay. As far as I've read it's mostly the Antec PSU's with active PFC that do the nagging with non-pure sine wave inverters. But ideally you should buy locally and test the unit before buying.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 24, 2013)

Coldbreeze16 said:


> *As far as I've read it's mostly the Antec PSU's with active PFC that do the nagging with non-pure sine wave inverters.*



I am using an antec psu  with pseudo sine wave ups without any problems  so far. Pure sine wave ups are extremely costlier. Pseudo sine wave apc ups will work good with active pfc psu. Local ups may create some problems as some low cost ups just give a square wave instead  of stepped sine wave which is not good.


----------



## akhilc47 (Jul 24, 2013)

Locally neither seasonic psu nor apc ups are available so can't test before buying. Is there anyone who has this setup


----------



## Coldbreeze16 (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm assembling a gaming rig on August 1st. I'll be using HD 7950 but my PSU is Corsair GS 600 (600 Rs more than seasonic, preferred as it has 2X 8pin unlike seasonic's 6+8 pin PCIE, not that it matters much). I'd probably buy V Guard 1KVA if the APC 1.1 KVA option doesn't fit in budget (4400 vs 5600 Rs). I'd let you know.


----------



## akhilc47 (Jul 24, 2013)

Coldbreeze16 said:


> I'm assembling a gaming rig on August 1st. I'll be using HD 7950 but my PSU is Corsair GS 600 (600 Rs more than seasonic, preferred as it has 2X 8pin unlike seasonic's 6+8 pin PCIE, not that it matters much). I'd probably buy V Guard 1KVA if the APC 1.1 KVA option doesn't fit in budget (4400 vs 5600 Rs). I'd let you know.


Thanks man  . I'm looking forward to it


----------



## akhilc47 (Jul 25, 2013)

Can anyone check this motherboard and tell me if it's m5a97 R2.0 or simply m5a97-- ASUS M5A97 Motherboard - ASUS: Flipkart.com
I want to buy the R2.0 version. It's description and picture match with the R2.0 version but the name is without that. So can anyone confirm it?? thank you..

OK I want to add one more question. I asked before how I can add front panel usb3 to my NZXT gamma case since my mobo has some usb3 headers available and with the help of 'harshilsharma63' and 'cilus' I understood I can buy those separately. I found a good one here--*www.theitdepot.com/details-Bitfenix+USB3.0+Front+Panel+-+2+Port+Version+-+Aluminum+Bezel+%28BFA-U3-K235-RP%29_C36P16688.html
But this one is for 3.5" bay and my cabinet don't have external 3.5" bay!! So if I buy the above panel along with this product--*www.theitdepot.com/details-Bitfenix+5.25inch+Drive+Bay+Adapter+-+Black+%28BFA-ADPT-525KK-RP%29_C36P16690.html will it solve my situation??


----------



## Coldbreeze16 (Jul 25, 2013)

I believe they come in 5.25" flavors too, why buy two things? Did you look up on ebay?


----------



## Cilus (Jul 25, 2013)

akhilc47 said:


> Can anyone check this motherboard and tell me if it's m5a97 R2.0 or simply m5a97-- ASUS M5A97 Motherboard - ASUS: Flipkart.com
> I want to buy the R2.0 version. It's description and picture match with the R2.0 version but the name is without that. So can anyone confirm it?? thank you..
> 
> OK I want to add one more question. I asked before how I can add front panel usb3 to my NZXT gamma case since my mobo has some usb3 headers available and with the help of 'harshilsharma63' and 'cilus' I understood I can buy those separately. I found a good one here--*www.theitdepot.com/details-Bitfenix+USB3.0+Front+Panel+-+2+Port+Version+-+Aluminum+Bezel+%28BFA-U3-K235-RP%29_C36P16688.html
> But this one is for 3.5" bay and my cabinet don't have external 3.5" bay!! So if I buy the above panel along with this product--*www.theitdepot.com/details-Bitfenix+5.25inch+Drive+Bay+Adapter+-+Black+%28BFA-ADPT-525KK-RP%29_C36P16690.html will it solve my situation??



The Flipkart link you have provided showing the R2.0 in the box and I believe it is the R2.0 version only. I don't think the Non R2.0 version is available now.


----------

